# EverSD homebrew and development kit cartridge now available for the Evercade



## KiiWii (Oct 8, 2020)

This looks so dope!


----------



## eriol33 (Oct 8, 2020)

Isn't this basically an android device with retroarch emulators? I think the companies that made profit from those open source emulators should contribute some of their profits to help the development of the said emulators


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 8, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> Isn't this basically an android device with retroarch emulators? I think the companies that made profit from those open source emulators should contribute some of their profits to help the development of the said emulators



Nope. it uses a modified linux based os.


----------



## TheZander (Oct 8, 2020)

What does the evercade do without a flashcard?


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 8, 2020)

im interested!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

A flash cart for a system using emulators? Why not just put flash carts on virtual console?


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Oct 8, 2020)

This makes the Evercade so much more appealing.Let's be honest, they are never going to be able to get the hard hitting games for the systems they support, so seeing a device like this that gives the system those games is very interesting to say the least!


----------



## Jayro (Oct 8, 2020)

I've never even heard of this system. I've never seen a PC Engine/Turbografx16/Express in person, or knew anybody who had one. Say what you will, but those were obscure systems. This one is too.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Oct 8, 2020)

I know what's going on my christmas list now.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 8, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I've never even heard of this system. I've never seen a PC Engine/Turbografx16/Express in person, or knew anybody who had one. Say what you will, but those were obscure systems. This one is too.


Well, probably cause at the time, it just wasn't as good as sega or nintendo consoles. Most people can say about that system is that it had loads of space shooting games and the best games are Bonks adventure series and That one castlevania game... which also ended up on nintendo systems. The lack of representation of those games on nintendo virtual console is still just not attention grabbing.


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 8, 2020)

I like the Idea but considering we have Switch/PSP/PS Vita/ and android devices  idk how many people will actually get this.  If this was 2004 this would be really cool!


----------



## cashboxz01 (Oct 8, 2020)

this is dumb. if you're going to rely on a retro handheld, just get a cheap bittboy or rg350 if you want performance or a vita.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Oct 8, 2020)

just get a cheap Chinese handheld console. Retroid pocket 2 is great


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2020)

TheZander said:


> What does the evercade do without a flashcard?


play cartridge games


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Oct 8, 2020)

limpbiz411 said:


> just get a cheap Chinese handheld console. Retroid pocket 2 is great


but this thing looks sexy


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Including shipping, it costs 70 euros. just so you guys know.

On the (bright?) side, shipping to north korea is the same price as shipping to the US


----------



## LostinWii (Oct 8, 2020)

im just playing castlevania bloodlines with my pocketgo right now


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Also, the emulator pack is just retroarch cores. You can probably compile your own for ARM linux.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Oct 8, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> but this thing looks sexy


have you seen a rg350m? then tell me if this looks sexy after hhahaha


----------



## wartutor (Oct 9, 2020)

So exactly what does this thing do, Play emulators off of an expensive proprietary card? Cant i just use a psp/vita for the same experience. Why didnt they just make a micro sd card slot in the side of the device and skip the stupid card slot?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2020)

wartutor said:


> So exactly what does this thing do, Play emulators off of an expensive proprietary card? Cant i just use a psp/vita for the same experience. Why didnt they just make a micro sd card slot in the side of the device and skip the stupid card slot?


because on release the only thing available were cartridge games


----------



## jamesaa (Oct 9, 2020)

I'd be interested in seeing the internals of this cart.

My (limited) understanding of the Evarcade carts is they're basically SD cards with a different pin out, I wonder if this device does anything special or is simply an expensive SD card adapter


----------



## Adran_Marit (Oct 9, 2020)

jamesaa said:


> I'd be interested in seeing the internals of this cart.
> 
> My (limited) understanding of the Evarcade carts is they're basically SD cards with a different pin out, I wonder if this device does anything special or is simply an expensive SD card adapter



It's probably some basic sd card adaptor to the evercade pinout


----------



## mugwort (Oct 9, 2020)

That $36 shipping for an evercade cart is painful.


----------



## HtheB (Oct 9, 2020)

Adran_Marit said:


> It's probably some basic sd card adaptor to the evercade pinout



As long as it works 



mugwort said:


> That $36 shipping for an evercade cart is painful.


It says €20 for me... ?


----------



## mugwort (Oct 9, 2020)

wartutor said:


> So exactly what does this thing do, Play emulators off of an expensive proprietary card? Cant i just use a psp/vita for the same experience. Why didnt they just make a micro sd card slot in the side of the device and skip the stupid card slot?


Fancy carts in fancy boxes for $20.
It seems like SD cart slots are avoided for many "solely gaming" products and it seems to be by some exterior arm twisting. Like AtGames could put an SD card on their portables, but had to have a "firmware only" sd card or usb connector you need to solder a usb port to on the Flashback 9 and X, but they released instructions to hack each themselves. Hyperkin, on the other hand, put an SD card purposely for ROMs on the Retron 77, as does android RG350.


----------



## Stwert (Oct 9, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> this is dumb. if you're going to rely on a retro handheld, just get a cheap bittboy or rg350 if you want performance or a vita.




Totally agree! I did consider getting an Evercade, but ended up with an RG350M. It’s more versatile, has more systems and much better controls.. imo.


----------



## JLsoft (Oct 11, 2020)

System with '-cade' in the name, hyping cartridge collections of Namco/Data East/etc games that were arcade hits...and they're all the NES/Genesis/SNES versions. :I


----------



## mugwort (Oct 11, 2020)

JLsoft said:


> System with '-cade' in the name, hyping cartridge collections of Namco/Data East/etc games that were arcade hits...and they're all the NES/Genesis/SNES versions. :I


On the plus side they are better formatted for the screen than the arcade cabinet aspect ratio, though I often wish they could make it still play well with controls  with the screen in the long-way-vertical orientation.


----------



## wiewiec (Oct 11, 2020)

TheZander said:


> What does the evercade do without a flashcard?



nothing, it only play their game compilation carts, I was thinking about buying this think but I've passed when I watched Game Sack's review showing that lots of games not play properly... And it wasn't just wrong emulation of sound etc... but mostly freezes etc. Now I have no idea if this is fixable since emulators are part of the cart not console.


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 12, 2020)

I ordered one. $75.72 with shipping from the Netherlands to the US. Pretty steep for a flash adapter but we'll see if it's worth it...
As for "why bother" - well, the evercade is a nostalgia machine. Us older folk (44 here) not only want to replay our past but like the feel of a cart based system and the notion of paying money that actually goes to the game developers. Now, while I also own an unhealthy number of chinese handheld emulation devices and numerous SBCs dedicated to gaming - I do carry my evercade around a lot and it would be nice to get to play a selection of games I use other handhelds for on the same device instead of carrying another. And YES I also have a powerful android phone I always carry but I can't stand the distraction of popups, notifications, phone calls, etc on the same screen. I also dislike and never remember to grab an android controller device regularly.
At the end of the day it's all personal preference.
I guess I'll find out soon if my preferences wasted me $75.72 of my hard earned cashola...


----------



## Rahkeesh (Oct 15, 2020)

Game sack's sound issues were due to incompatibility with his specific capture card. The HDMI output is basically a little non-standard. You would never run into that playing handheld though.

Any other complaints hold up though, including lack of remapping and the baffling decision not to use 1:1 scaling when the screen was so close but just a little off. Fortunately custom emulators on this flashcard should be able to fix those.


----------



## wiewiec (Oct 18, 2020)

Rahkeesh said:


> Game sack's sound issues were due to incompatibility with his specific capture card. The HDMI output is basically a little non-standard. You would never run into that playing handheld though.
> 
> Any other complaints hold up though, including lack of remapping and the baffling decision not to use 1:1 scaling when the screen was so close but just a little off. Fortunately custom emulators on this flashcard should be able to fix those.



I do not think so that it was capture card problem by his side. He showed that have hangs with sound problems.


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Oct 20, 2020)

Just got my cart, and kinda disappointed so far, throw some roms on it ,various systems ,and they play but without using the windows prog to setup the art work, they appear blank on the screen, once you hit A they start and seem to play fine, only tested a TG16, Game Gear and SNES, just kinda bummed your can naviagate thru a text list, needs to find the art work, has potential and hopefully they continue to support it, improve it, but still for 50 euros ish to door im happy to have one in hope gets better


----------



## HtheB (Oct 20, 2020)

FreePlayFlorida said:


> Just got my cart, and kinda disappointed so far, throw some roms on it ,various systems ,and they play but without using the windows prog to setup the art work, they appear blank on the screen, once you hit A they start and seem to play fine, only tested a TG16, Game Gear and SNES, just kinda bummed your can naviagate thru a text list, needs to find the art work, has potential and hopefully they continue to support it, improve it, but still for 50 euros ish to door im happy to have one in hope gets better


They provide a boxart loader on their website, have you tried it out?

Edit: you can also add the arts manually without the boxart loader


----------



## KiiWii (Oct 20, 2020)

Does anyone have even a remote idea or a clue how to run Retroarch on this?


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 26, 2020)

KiiWii said:


> Does anyone have even a remote idea or a clue how to run Retroarch on this?


It already IS running retroarch. (at least the EverSD is, not sure about the Evercade itself)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FreePlayFlorida said:


> Just got my cart, and kinda disappointed so far, throw some roms on it ,various systems ,and they play but without using the windows prog to setup the art work, they appear blank on the screen, once you hit A they start and seem to play fine, only tested a TG16, Game Gear and SNES, just kinda bummed your can naviagate thru a text list, needs to find the art work, has potential and hopefully they continue to support it, improve it, but still for 50 euros ish to door im happy to have one in hope gets better


My cart just cleared customs so I should have it in a few days but I already prepped my SD card. I tried to use their software and found it easier to just do it manually using my roms that I already scraped on my PC for art and two tools - Fuzzy Rename and Bulk Rename Utility. I prepped about 250 roms across all the supported systems with art in about 30min by hand (like I mentioned, I already had complete romsets and scraped art to start with). 

Someone with the skills and an EverSD should write a program that starts with scraped roms and art (like meant for retropie and the like) and you just pick the individual roms you want and it pulls and renames everything. THAT would be sweet...


----------



## Hekel (Oct 26, 2020)

Better to forget about the everSD as its not working very well btw. long.. Evercade will not support it.


----------



## HtheB (Oct 27, 2020)

Hekel said:


> Better to forget about the everSD as its not working very well btw. long.. Evercade will not support it.




Seems like it's working fine I guess


----------



## Hekel (Oct 27, 2020)

HtheB said:


> Seems like it's working fine I guess



and tell us if youre still holding what the carts promise on the official site?

btw mine runs better:


----------



## HtheB (Oct 27, 2020)

Hekel said:


> and tell us if youre still holding what the carts promise on the official site?
> 
> btw mine runs better:




I have no idea what you're talking about??


----------



## Hekel (Oct 27, 2020)

HtheB said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about??


you will soon enough :-)


----------



## esmith13 (Oct 27, 2020)

I feel like I'm missing something here... Anyone care to clue me in?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HtheB (Oct 27, 2020)

Just pointing out that @Hekel works for Blaze, which may be a potential conflict of interest when it comes to discussing EverSD


----------



## Hekel (Oct 28, 2020)

HtheB said:


> Just pointing out that @Hekel works for Blaze, which may be a potential conflict of interest when it comes to discussing EverSD



Your wrong im not working for blaze ;-), all i do is testing theyr Firmware on Discord before they release it. Thats all i do.


----------



## realWinterMute (Oct 28, 2020)

Hekel said:


> Your wrong im not working for blaze ;-), all i do is testing theyr Firmware on Discord before they release it. Thats all i do.



You say in your video you've recently become a beta tester for Evercade and are helping with their security. You also seem to be acting as some kind of spokesman in their Discord and here you are trying to put people off buying a 3rd party SD card adapter for the Evercade.

Just because they're not paying you doesn't mean you're not working for them.


----------



## Hekel (Oct 29, 2020)

realWinterMute said:


> You say in your video you've recently become a beta tester for Evercade and are helping with their security. You also seem to be acting as some kind of spokesman in their Discord and here you are trying to put people off buying a 3rd party SD card adapter for the Evercade.
> 
> Just because they're not paying you doesn't mean you're not working for them.



Im not working for them i just have a big passion for the evercade and its important to warn peoples out there to not buy a product which is not and will not working correctly anymore. Plus i dont wanna see evercade going down cause of no publisher will sell any licences to them while there is a advertised flashcard (dont say its not advertised as a flashcard its easy proveable you did, dont blame yourself) which will lead to piracy. 

its one of the last cartridge based handhelds out there and i like the idea. If you wanna sell flashcards for an old system go ahead but its not fine to sell one for an actual system. No company would ever support that if you wanna play roms get an opensource handheld and you dont have to deal with copy protections/ DRM and worries about loosing your money on a cart which will not work. Its that easy...

Evercade is meaned to be for collectors. 

But once again i do not work for Evercade all i do is by my own... do you really think Evercade is fine with my youtube videos? They are not ;-)..


----------



## realWinterMute (Oct 29, 2020)

Being a beta tester and "helping with security" as well as slandering a 3rd party product seems a bit above and beyond. Clearly you have an agenda here.

Here's the thing. I bought an Evercade when a friend told me about the EverSD and it seemed like it might be an interesting device to have a play around with. The fact that it has physical carts and Blaze have plans to release curated game carts which include manuals with some history of the included games has an appeal for me that the usual Chinese pirate consoles don't - I purchased the premium pack and I've ordered the Oliver Twins cart now. Without the existence of the EverSD I wouldn't have bothered.

Flashcards, despite what you may think, are not automatically illegal. Homebrew programmers have used them for decades in order to run their own creations and the creations of others on actual hardware.

I did get an open source handheld - one that runs on GPL software.

 My EverSD works just fine - they contacted me yesterday with a solution to Blaze's attempted sabotage of a perfectly legal 3rd party product. It's an SD card adapter that allows me to run my own code on the Evercade. 

Blaze would do better to recognise that EverSD enhances the Evercade and it will attract people who want to make games for it and/or the emulators it's capable of running.Homebrew programming enthusiasts tend to also be collectors and connoisseurs of video gaming history. Alienating them like this is a terrible idea.


----------



## mugwort (Oct 31, 2020)

To let folks know. I was told it would be 8-10 business days after shipping to receive the EverSD in the USA. It has been 15 days now, although, I was notified it reached the USA on Oct 29. I will probably receive it in 20 or so business days. It's not horrible, and I know mail is more unpredictable this year, but, thought I would let people know what to expect.


----------



## mugwort (Nov 4, 2020)

Hey,
So I have a PSX game Atari Anniversary Edition Redux *.bin file with *.cue. I converted it with PSX2PSP to an EBOOT.PBP  (eversd preferred filetype for PSX) in a folder named as the game title and have the cue file still. What now to get it to play on Eversd? I tried putting the PBP file in the sd card game folder with a name AAER_PS.pbp with the two image files (0 and 0_hd type) and get the game cover, but it won't boot up. I tried putting EBOOT.pbp in a folder with the game name and two image files (all in game folder). Then no slot or image. Even though not practical, I tried the EBOOT.pbp and two image files in the game folder, but same result as with the names changed to AAER_PS.


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Nov 4, 2020)

doesnt all games have to go into the GAME folder? have you tried that?


----------



## mugwort (Nov 4, 2020)

FreePlayFlorida said:


> doesnt all games have to go into the GAME folder? have you tried that?


My mistake. I meant "game folder", not root. Just fixed it in my post. Yes, they were all in the game folder


----------



## HtheB (Nov 4, 2020)

mugwort said:


> My mistake. I meant "game folder", not root. Just fixed it in my post. Yes, they were all in the game folder


Did you put the launch.sh file and the emulator folder in the root of your microSD card?


----------



## mugwort (Nov 4, 2020)

HtheB said:


> Did you put the launch.sh file and the emulator folder in the root of your microSD card?


Yes. I have NES SNES Genesis and Atari games working fine for the most part. I’m wondering if it too big a file at 470MB. I’ll try a smaller one and check back. Also, could just be the PSX emulator. Most of the older ones had like 70-80% compatibility.

UPDATE: I got it to work, finally. Turns out converting bins to pbp did not work or needed to edit the cue file text to something I don't know what, but when I changed the extension of the bin file to img and the target text in the cue file to img extension (edited with Notepad++), it worked. Unfortunately, for the Atari Redux game Gravitar, which I was most excited to be able to play on the go, all the arcade artwork around the game area in the PS1 version made it too small to see which way the ship is pointing. Oh, well. Plenty of other games on Atari Redux and other PS1 games.

I'm still not sure whether I need the cue file, but my battery just went dead, so, I'll let you know.

UPDATE2: For PS1 it looks like the cue file is not needed, just the img file. So, no idea why the pbp files didnt work since the were the recommended format.

One other hint i found: mame2003 plus has dpad deactivated. Use mame2003 or make sure you find a version of plus before the dpad was deactivated, although apparently this was done due to a L+D bug in plus.


----------



## lemoncurdstevey (Jan 13, 2021)

Hey. Just FYI: I've ordered an EverSD before Christmas. Got the order confirmation. No further emails. Attempted to contact them via both their contact page and their email to see if my order is ok (I don't mind waiting as long as it takes but don't wanna waste time if it's not in stock or even being made or whatever) - I've had nothing back.

Website says there is stock and says ok to contact if needed. 

Clearly no one is there so unless I get some sort of update to suggest they are not dead then I'm getting a refund end of the week. 

Be aware anyone else thinking of getting the EverSD not to part with your money yet.

If the protect is dead someone needs to change the website.

Hope I can get an EverSD anyways.

If you know anyone involved with this, please do pass this on or let me know here.


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Jan 13, 2021)

updating to latest firmware breaks the EverSD, will need to downgrade to enable it again, does actually say it on the website after I had updated, just a FYI thou, shame as the list of updates for  the latest firmware is good


----------



## lemoncurdstevey (Jan 14, 2021)

No one answering my emails so had no choice but to raise dispute for refund.

To anyone else interested in EverSD - No one is answering. Don't order.


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Jan 14, 2021)

KiiWii said:


> I've noticed that 1.2.0 FW has been taken down, so here's a mirror for anyone after it:


link isnt working at present


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 14, 2021)

FreePlayFlorida said:


> link isnt working at present


Fixed.


----------



## KiiWii (Jan 14, 2021)

@lemoncurdstevey I didn't have any issue contacting them before, are you sure their reply didn't end up in your spam?


----------



## Hekel (Jan 19, 2021)

Im not wondering that they doesnt response.. They promised a solutions since months ago and nothing happend. Evercade will take legal actions after them if they dont stop to sell theyr flashcart which is totaly understandable...


----------



## esmith13 (Jan 20, 2021)

Took matters into my own hands. Bought an extra/duplicate game cart for $20 and converted it into a "device cart" with microsd slot myself. If used with only one retroarch core at a time it works on newer firmware just fine and only cost me the $20 for the sacrificial game cart plus the microsd breakout board (~$5) and an hour of my time... or I could have used the cart with the included minimal flash space, not needed the microsd breakout and built a cart reader/writer with the cart slot from a broken gb/gbc/gba... feel stupid for even buying the EverSD at this point...

And before everyone complains, I literally bought every game cart available already because thats why I wanted an evercade... I just like being able to experiment for the sake of it as well...

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hekel (Jan 20, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Took matters into my own hands. Bought an extra/duplicate game cart for $20 and converted it into a "device cart" with microsd slot myself. If used with only one retroarch core at a time it works on newer firmware just fine and only cost me the $20 for the sacrificial game cart plus the microsd breakout board (~$5) and an hour of my time... or I could have used the cart with the included minimal flash space, not needed the microsd breakout and built a cart reader/writer with the cart slot from a broken gb/gbc/gba... feel stupid for even buying the EverSD at this point...
> 
> And before everyone complains, I literally bought every game cart available already because thats why I wanted an evercade... I just like being able to experiment for the sake of it as well...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk



Then you did same as i. Evercade haves no problem with selfmade projects as long they are no profit. Its possible to run even custom games on the evercades newest firmware but it takes time to get used to.


----------



## esmith13 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hekel said:


> Then you did same as i. Evercade haves no problem with selfmade projects as long they are no profit. Its possible to run even custom games on the evercades newest firmware but it takes time to get used to.


When you say custom games are you referring to libretro cores never meant to be used or just roms they don't offer on cores they do offer?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hekel (Jan 20, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> When you say custom games are you referring to libretro cores never meant to be used or just roms they don't offer on cores they do offer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


well both plus linux games compiled for the evercade.


----------



## esmith13 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hekel said:


> well both plus linux games compiled for the evercade.


Linux Games? May I ask where I can find out more about making that magic happen?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hekel (Jan 20, 2021)

esmith13 said:


> Linux Games? May I ask where I can find out more about making that magic happen?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Doing it myself xD for personal purposes...


----------



## esmith13 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hekel said:


> Doing it myself xD for personal purposes...


Nice :-)

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## inkdracula (Jan 22, 2021)

It is still being worked on.  There was some extreme circumstances that happened in the family that produced it.  You should have received an email by now explaining more.


----------



## fazzula (Feb 25, 2021)

excuse me but can i see the retroarch menu?? witch is the hotkey combination'?? THANKS!!


----------



## N0mi (May 8, 2021)

Hekel said:


> well both plus linux games compiled for the evercade.


This sounds very interesting. Can you please give some more information regarding which games are likely to run on the system and what is needed to start them?


----------

